
Number of Homeless Students Rises to New High, Report Says - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/us/Homeless-students-public-schools.html
======
stevenwoo
Homeless account for 3% of the total student population in the USA.
[https://www.edweek.org/ew/issues/education-
statistics/index....](https://www.edweek.org/ew/issues/education-
statistics/index.html) I do not know what the solution for this is, but the
folks who are emphasizing criminalization for homelessness problems are on the
wrong track if these stats are remotely close to correct.

